# "Splendrous Dream This Christmastime" score



## morphixnm (Oct 9, 2006)

As promised, I have produced some slightly different, but markedly more effective, settings of my "Splendrous" concert carol. Most notably, all the new settings have a part for chimes, including the setting for choir and organ, for choir, instruments and piano, and for solo voice in various combinations. Please have a look and a listen to see how it has all turned out.

Scores, parts, and audio files are available at: http://members.sibeliusmusic.com/jencka

Thank you,

Daniel Jencka


----------

